# Shaved Puppy Ears?



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of shaving Lumi's ears in the style of the German. First, any pointers (or warnings not to do it!) since I'm keeping her topknot long? I know it's a different combination, but I very much like things "custom". Hahaha I just love the shaved ear look! Especially since hers will look so teeny-tiny. Maybe even with little tassels! : )

Second, and more importantly, does she need the hair on her ears to help weigh them down while the cartilage "sets". Is there a certain age I should wait for before shaving them off?

I almost feel bad for posting so much lately, but this is just a panel of experts and enthusiasts at my fingertips! Who could resist?! Thank you all so much!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I shaved Vegas's ears when he was about 4 months old, I've always loved/had the short eared look on him.

Nah, the ear shape and set is depending on her genetics. Lots of hair on the ears will help weigh down the 'flyaway' ears, but if she has them they're going to stand out regardless.

When you shave them, be sure to go WITH the grain, but start half way up and go down the ear, going up gradually. Don't shave at the top of the ear, shave the ear with the line of the topknot so you don't have a 'pin head' look if that makes sense. So you're not shaving the entire ear, you're leaving the top half of the ear furry so it blends into the topknot.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you, Fluffyspoos! I almost asked you about Vegas' ears on the other thread, so it's great that you chimed in here. : )

Yes, I think I know exactly what you mean in regards to shaving them. I can always take the shave line a little higher, but I can't drop it down a little lower!! Haha She has a tied up topknot, which I plan to grow really long, so it won't be scissored above the ears like Vegas. Or, who knows, maybe it will. This may take some trial and error! It's like a combo of Vienna and Vegas. : )


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup! I shaved his ears AND had a tied topknot on him too! Let me try and find some pics, these were him as about 5-6 months


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you!!! I'm tempted to put Lumi on the table right now, but she's pretty tired. She hasn't had a proper dinner yet, though, so maybe I can bribe some cooperation out of her. : P

And how do you put those big pictures in your post instead of thumbnails? : )


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

To do images like that I just do it the html way. You have to upload them to your own server like photobucket, then once you have the link (make sure the image is resized) then you use this code, replacing the ('s with ['s

(img)WWW. IMAGEURL. COM(/img)


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, Lumi doesn't have long ears anymore! I didn't take them to the leather (fear of commitment : P ), but I took them down with a short snap comb and scissored the edges. It's very cute! She kind of looks like a boy now - but a very spritely one! Like Peter Pan! Hahaha


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Well, Lumi doesn't have long ears anymore! I didn't take them to the leather (fear of commitment : P ), but I took them down with a short snap comb and scissored the edges. It's very cute! She kind of looks like a boy now - but a very spritely one! Like Peter Pan! Hahaha


I shaved Leroy's ears around 6-7 months. He had big fluffy ears. They were beautiful but I loved the shaved ear look. I first tried snap on combs but it wouldn't go through although I had brushed and combed his ears! I tried the 7F but got caught on the end of the ears. It turned out he had tiny micro mats all along the edges of his ears that I just couldn't comb/brush out. So, I took the plunge and went with a 10 blade! It was sooooo short! He looked like a goat! My husband of course loved the shaved ears look. I love how his ears are growing back now. I'm sure Lumi looks super cute with the new ear do'! I love the beauty of poodles! So versatile in their looks!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Aw, poor Leroy with his secret mats! I've found them on groom dogs sometimes when I thought the ears were all done. They're sneaky! I'm ready to take Lumi shorter, this look is adorable! But, she was a little tired of having her ears played with so we'll leave the rest for another day.

Yes, Poodles are so versatile!! I wanted a high-maintenance grooming dog and was considering Yorkies, Maltese, Shih Tzus, Powderpuffs, but none of them give you the same creative freedom as a Poodle! : )


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

ooooo post a picture! I will one day shave Darby's ears. When I first got darby I could not wait to get her home and start working on different haircuts. Now here she is, almost 9 months old, and I haven't given her one haircut yet, other than shaping her very slightly. I'm so attached to her hair!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Mama Tiff, I love the fluffy puppy hair, too. It seems sad to cut it off, but it does mean lots of brushing. 

Pammi, please post pics after you take the plunge! You can get a free Photobucket account then upload the pictures to them. After they are uploaded you just select the IMG choice to copy/paste here, no need to type anything in, they have already done the code for you.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Speaking of secret mats - puppy hair will hide LOTS of those! I love the fluffy puppy hair but different haircuts are fun as well! I am ITCHING to shave Leroy's feet and face, and can't wait to get the teddy/panda style over with! I prefer the shaved face/feet but can't discount the beards/mustaches without trying it first. He's sporting a mohawk right now and can't wait till it grows out. I want a really long, full topknot. Looking forward to doing the continental one day!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> Speaking of secret mats - puppy hair will hide LOTS of those! I love the fluffy puppy hair but different haircuts are fun as well! I am ITCHING to shave Leroy's feet and face, and can't wait to get the teddy/panda style over with! I prefer the shaved face/feet but can't discount the beards/mustaches without trying it first. He's sporting a mohawk right now and can't wait till it grows out. I want a really long, full topknot. Looking forward to doing the continental one day!


I had the beard on Vegas for a bit (did a bedlington clip on him) and I thought he looked really cute in it! Though I do a lot of active things with Vegas like hiking and ball throwing, and his beard got SO gross with drool. It is worth a try though,


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Vegas looks great! My husband wants me to shave Leroy's face into a mustache already, although I don't think his hair is quite long enough. He wants Leroy to have a mustache with him; he's growing one for Movember: Mustache November - for Prostate Cancer awareness. Whenever people comment on his mustache, he tells them to go to a website to donate money to charity. Maybe he can get double the donations with Leroy's mustache lol.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Mama Tiff, we're in reverse situations. Before I got Lumi I was determined to do *nothing but* shaping (and FFT) for the first 6 months, now here she is in a modified Scandi with her ears lopped off and she's not even 4!! Hahaha Color is going to happen soon, too. I can feel it. : P

Outwest, thank you for the picture tip. Now I have your way and Fluffyspoos' way to try! I would love to post the big, nice pictures like you guys!

Tokipoke and Fluffyspoos, I think beards and mustaches are adorable!! ..Fresh off the grooming table. : P Give them a day to get "natural" and they just drive me nuts! Poor Lumi would be getting her muzzle combed ten times a day! I do think they're super cute, though, so I know we'll do it some day. But when she's older and more laid back about grooming. : ) Fluffy, in the picture of Vegas, he looks like his chin is shaved and has more of a mustache than a beard. Even like that it got yucky? Too bad, because his muzzle looks so cute and fat!

I haven't "taken the plunge" yet because we both had a really long mobile day. My shop isn't even re-assembled from loading it into the car for work, so Lumi gets the night off! Also, I think it's super cute as is! I'm in no hurry to shorten it. : ) Here are pics of what we have now. The first is from last night. I told you she was too tired to finish!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes his chin was shaved because I tried the bedlington clip on him, which has the chin, cheeks, and throat shaved with tasseled ears. I let it grow out some after that too, and yes, it still got icky.

Lumi looks so cute with her short ears!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I love the bedlington! It was one of the first/only fun cuts I got to do on my boss's standard years ago. Loved it!


----------

